# Had a tick got lime disease



## Guarddog1 (Jun 27, 2009)

I must have been bit by a tick on my back my wife noticed the dreaded bulls eye forming on my back. I argued it was probably a mosquito bite that I would have felt a tick but I guess I did not. It started to get larger so I went to the doctor he said it was a text book case of lime. I took some pics so everyone use it a possible reference.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thats a little scary. What is the cure for lyme disease?


----------



## Guarddog1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Thats a little scary. What is the cure for lyme disease?



The doctor told me that because I caught it early (I had no symptoms yet) I would just take medication for 21 days and would notice nothing and would be good to go.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 27, 2009)

Around here ticks and lyme disease is very common.

Now take this for what its worth ok, but I would see a different doctor .

I have heard from people that went to emergency rooms for the bullseye that lymes disease is only diagnosed when a person shows signs and symptoms from the disease ........not the just a marking on the body.

Also the bullseyes that I have seen on people around are round like the size a quarter , whiteish and a puncture in the center where the tick bored in , I had one on my stomach a few ago and left a nasty ring but I never developed any type of symptoms......I was worried for sure.

I wish you best of luck and hope your doctor is wrong.


----------



## Guarddog1 (Jun 27, 2009)

southpaw said:


> Around here ticks and lyme disease is very common.
> 
> Now take this for what its worth ok, but I would see a different doctor .
> 
> ...



He scheduled another appointment for 6 weeks he told me that the anti bodies will not show up with a blood test for 6 weeks. Who knows if he is correct. But I have read when you get the bulls eye and it keeps growing that is the reaction from the body from the disease again who knows I am no professional if it was mechanical I may know but it is sure not so I do not. LOL Just remember keep your head down and helmet tight.


----------



## arborist (Jun 28, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Thats a little scary. What is the cure for lyme disease?



very scary.
there is no cure,and depending on how long an infected tic has been on you,can determine how bad it can get.
it can get so bad that every joint in your body can hurt so bad,you can't do anything.(like having an extreme arthritis pain).
not to worry though.treated soon like this,all can be avoided.
god speed Guarddog.early detection is key.get that wife of yours some roses and a card.


----------



## arborist (Jun 28, 2009)

here we are:

In the early 1970s, a mysterious clustering of arthritis cases occurred among children in Lyme, Connecticut, and surrounding towns. 

full article:

http://www.fbhc.org/Patients/Modules/lyme.cfm

there are many great articles on the net for this of course.
i was researching this just last month as i had a tic on myself after climbing a tree.didn't notice till i showered once home.
not sure if this article goes into or not,but i read even if it was an infected tic,if pulled within 36 hrs i think it was,you should still be fine even.its when you see that rash forming,that you need to get in asap.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 28, 2009)

Well it's good to know that you are informed about this, and they just can't determine lymes by looking at a initial mark on the body ..........that has 
scared many of people by thinking this way.

Again best of luck all hope all goes well for you.


----------



## demographic (Jun 28, 2009)

We have one of these tick removal tool things that we got from the local vets, the details and instructions for use are HERE

All the stuff about burning them and whatever are bad advice and can result in them regurgitating blood (and some lymes desease) back into you.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 29, 2009)

One drilled me in the leg this last spring. I didnt feel a thing and just happened to see it. I was lucky and nothing more came out of it.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 29, 2009)

The doctors are threatening to diagnose my sister-in-law with Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever... My niece (the sister-in-law's daughter) had it last summer, and became very ill before she was diagnosed.

My sister-in-law has been feeling ill, and has a rash... Ticks are the Anti-Christ.:censored::censored:


----------



## mowrey1999 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Ticks*

Just wondered about getting bit by a tick since I see people say they have been bit by one this year or whenever and Since I am in missouri a lot I have to believe I get bit 100 times everytime I am there since I end up pulling ticks off on a daily basis , it seems like everytime I come in the house I have 3 or 4 on me and dug in, is there a difference in the ticks since I have never gotten the lime disease or seen any symptoms but I do know I get bit or have to pull about 30 ticks a day off in the spring that are dug in and you can,t brush them off, and I have tried back woods off,regular off, Off with deet,Sulfur powder,skin so soft and also applied permathin directly to the skin and they still act like nothing is on so just wondered if any one had any ideas of how to keep them off since nothing I have tried works


----------



## 046 (Jul 4, 2009)

years ago... we'd all do the new year's day mountain bike ride around Lake Greenleaf near Fort Gibson, OK. Camp Gruber Military base backs up to Lake Greenleaf. 

anyways... after the ride.. scraped off a couple hundred seed ticks. mostly on my ankles. felt a bit sick, got worried about rocky mt spotted fever and saw a doctor next day. 

first thing he did was inspect palms and sole of my feet. he explained a rash would break out on palms if I had rocky mt spotted fever. no rash on palm... thank goodness nothing was found on my palms or sole. 



Metals406 said:


> The doctors are threatening to diagnose my sister-in-law with Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever... My niece (the sister-in-law's daughter) had it last summer, and became very ill before she was diagnosed.
> 
> My sister-in-law has been feeling ill, and has a rash... Ticks are the Anti-Christ.:censored::censored:


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 4, 2009)

southpaw said:


> Around here ticks and lyme disease is very common.
> 
> Now take this for what its worth ok, but I would see a different doctor .
> 
> ...



I agree about seeing another doctor. 

The tick has to be on you for two to three days before you have to worry about lyme. Some of these buggars are smaller than a freckle and you'd be hard pressed to see them, but once on you, you can feel them. I find them when I shower, feel a sore spot kinda like a pimple and make sure I check it out or if it's in a spot I can't see get the wife or kids to check it out. I hate them sob's.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 4, 2009)

southpaw said:


> Around here ticks and lyme disease is very common.
> 
> Now take this for what its worth ok, but I would see a different doctor .
> 
> I have heard from people that went to emergency rooms for the bullseye that lymes disease is only diagnosed when a person shows signs and symptoms from the disease ........not the just a marking on the body.




Yep. We have it all over our area, and 3 of my children have had it.

We done good, though. We found a doctor who has chronic Lyme Disease, meaning, it's with her for the rest of her life, and it's not a pleasant thing. It has caused her to really do her homework, and as a result, she does NOT preach this stupid, brain dead, health destroying *LIE *that 21 days of antibiotics and all is well.

That's SOMETIMES the case, but not always, and a doctor that is so casual about it is a doctor who does not know what he's up against.

Please do some homework, find a doctor in your area who understands the disease. Yours does NOT.





southpaw said:


> Also the bullseyes that I have seen on people around are round like the size a quarter , whiteish and a puncture in the center where the tick bored in , I had one on my stomach a few ago and left a nasty ring but I never developed any type of symptoms......I was worried for sure.



The rash can vary, and some people never even get the rash.

I'm telling you folks, the more you know about this stuff, the scarier it is. It can masquerade as simple flu, for crying out loud!

And if you don't kill it dead, dead, dead, it can go chronic on you, which means you will NEVER be cured.

Hit that stuff hard! Don't listen to a doctor that thinks 21 days and all is well!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 4, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> The tick has to be on you for two to three days before you have to worry about lyme.




NOT true! The infection is *typically* transmitted when they are done feeding, which _can be_ as long as 2 or 3 days, but is more often about a day. 

And, if you do something dumb like grabbing the body to pull them out, you'll basically inject yourself with the infection.




trimmmed said:


> Some of these buggars are smaller than a freckle and you'd be hard pressed to see them, but once on you, you can feel them.





Again, NOT true! They can be painless! We have ALL found them on us with a visual inspection, but did not feel ANYTHING!



trimmmed, I like you, man, but this is bad info you're passing out!


----------



## Bill.A.Bong (Jul 4, 2009)

Guarddog1 said:


> I must have been bit by a tick on my back my wife noticed the dreaded bulls eye forming on my back. I argued it was probably a mosquito bite that I would have felt a tick but I guess I did not. It started to get larger so I went to the doctor he said it was a text book case of lime. I took some pics so everyone use it a possible reference.



So far 2 of my co-workers have had Lyme's disease - and in both cases it was not pretty (one is still ongoing). The disease is caused by bacteria that can infect ticks. So if an infected tick bites you, and your body does not mount an antibody response in time - the bacteria multiply inside you. Because the cause is bacterial, disease progression usually responds to antibiotic treatment if caught early enough, and if the dose is appropriate, and if the patient takes the complete treatment instead of stopping early because they 'feel better'. 

If I were bitten and still had symptoms during the antibiotic treatment I'd insist on having two lab tests run to check for evidence of the bacteria - ELISA and Western Blot. If either showed up positive I'd find an expert. Late stage the disease can be serious. Unfortunately the GSK vaccine LYMErix was withdrawn from the market beacuse of bad press, as opposed to real science. One of my co-workers is still out - hopefully getting better.


----------



## Kydan (Jul 5, 2009)

Have you ever heard ? That it is thought the western fence lizard helps diminish the transmission of lyme disease in western states. Ticks that feed off the lizard' kills the bacteria in the tic that cause lyme disease.

Known also as the blue belly lizard. 

I like to have a bunch of blue belly's around my farm. lol


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 5, 2009)

Kydan said:


> Have you ever heard ? That it is thought the western fence lizard helps diminish the transmission of lyme disease in western states. Ticks that feed off the lizard' kills the bacteria in the tic that cause lyme disease.
> 
> Known also as the blue belly lizard.
> 
> I like to have a bunch of blue belly's around my farm. lol





We *shoot *blue bellies around here, son!


Oh, wait, that was another century....


Sorry. Nevermind.


----------



## Kydan (Jul 5, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> We *shoot *blue bellies around here, son!
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, that was another century....
> ...



Lol ..Maybe yellowbelly ?


----------



## Bill.A.Bong (Jul 5, 2009)

Kydan said:


> Have you ever heard ? That it is thought the western fence lizard helps diminish the transmission of lyme disease in western states. Ticks that feed off the lizard' kills the bacteria in the tic that cause lyme disease.
> 
> Known also as the blue belly lizard.
> 
> I like to have a bunch of blue belly's around my farm. lol



No - did not know!! But just did a search and found a J. Parasitology publication showing that in 6 lizards exposed to the tick nymphs no bacteria could be detected, but deer mice exposed to the same nymphs developed infections within 4 weeks. 

So the lizards destroy the bacteria in feeding nymphs decreasing the probability of transmission of these bacteria to humans or other animals by the adult ticks.

Blue belly lizard = clean ticks


----------



## Kydan (Jul 5, 2009)

Bill.A.Bong said:


> No - did not know!! But just did a search and found a J. Parasitology publication showing that in 6 lizards exposed to the tick nymphs no bacteria could be detected, but deer mice exposed to the same nymphs developed infections within 4 weeks.
> 
> So the lizards destroy the bacteria in feeding nymphs decreasing the probability of transmission of these bacteria to humans or other animals by the adult ticks.
> 
> Blue belly lizard = clean ticks



Yes' great formula... Blue belly lizard = clean ticks.... lol


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 5, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> NOT true! The infection is *typically* transmitted when they are done feeding, which _can be_ as long as 2 or 3 days, but is more often about a day.
> 
> And, if you do something dumb like grabbing the body to pull them out, you'll basically inject yourself with the infection.
> 
> ...



It appears I was off by a day on the time frame. I was going on what I remembered my doctor told me..........now I'm not sure whether I'm remembering it wrong or he gave me the wrong info. One is just as plausible as the other. At any rate, using google it appears that at least 24 hours of attachment is needed. 

As for the other part, I've been dealing with these lyme infested ticks since the mid eighties, and I stand by what I said as it relates to personal experience. I've had plenty of ticks on me that I could not easily see, and they became known when I felt them. And to my knowledge, that's every last one of them that were ever sucking my blood. Further, I can tell you that I have never found a tick on me that I could not feel, not once. So, an that account, there is no bad info, just a relaying of facts that I have personally experienced. Maybe some folks have different sensitivities, but for me to have a tick on me and not feel it seems far fetched, if not impossible.
As for pulling them off, I've done it hundreds of times and we even have the little tool that was recommended by someone earlier on this thread, but most have been with simple tweezers, no problems so far in 20 plus years of yanking em out. Knock on wood too, because I do know more than a few that have had a rough go of this lyme disease, it sucks.


----------



## Bill.A.Bong (Jul 5, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> It appears I was off by a day on the time frame. I was going on what I remembered my doctor told me..........now I'm not sure whether I'm remembering it wrong or he gave me the wrong info. One is just as plausible as the other. At any rate, using google it appears that at least 24 hours of attachment is needed.
> 
> As for the other part, I've been dealing with these lyme infested ticks since the mid eighties, and I stand by what I said as it relates to personal experience. I've had plenty of ticks on me that I could not easily see, and they became known when I felt them. And to my knowledge, that's every last one of them that were ever sucking my blood. Further, I can tell you that I have never found a tick on me that I could not feel, not once. So, an that account, there is no bad info, just a relaying of facts that I have personally experienced. Maybe some folks have different sensitivities, but for me to have a tick on me and not feel it seems far fetched, if not impossible.
> As for pulling them off, I've done it hundreds of times and we even have the little tool that was recommended by someone earlier on this thread, but most have been with simple tweezers, no problems so far in 20 plus years of yanking em out. Knock on wood too, because I do know more than a few that have had a rough go of this lyme disease, it sucks.



Tend to agree that usually I can feel ticks - but I wouldn't want to bet that's ALWAYS true - particularly for the much smaller nymphs. 

Do you know the Google source citing 24 hours? That information would be very difficult to come by, unless you purposefully infect people with bacteria-carrying ticks - not quite ethical....

I would think that once a tick starts sucking blood its bacteria could infect you, whether it's 1 hour or 10 hours after attaching. So I don't buy that 24 hrs thing. Maybe you've developed killer antibodies that wipe the suckers out completely - or maybe you've been lucky.....


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 5, 2009)

Bill.A.Bong said:


> Tend to agree that usually I can feel ticks - but I wouldn't want to bet that's ALWAYS true - particularly for the much smaller nymphs.
> 
> Do you know the Google source citing 24 hours? That information would be very difficult to come by, unless you purposefully infect people with bacteria-carrying ticks - not quite ethical....
> 
> I would think that once a tick starts sucking blood its bacteria could infect you, whether it's 1 hour or 10 hours after attaching. So I don't buy that 24 hrs thing. Maybe you've developed killer antibodies that wipe the suckers out completely - or maybe you've been lucky.....




http://www.health.state.ny.us/diseases/communicable/lyme/fact_sheet.htm

That's one, there are plenty, note that that link uses 36 hours in stead of 24. The 24 hours I quoted, was from a word document from the University of Maine. It was the top hit on goog when I used 
*how long does a tick need to give lyme disease*
as the query.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 5, 2009)

Bill.A.Bong said:


> I would think that once a tick starts sucking blood its bacteria could infect you, whether it's 1 hour or 10 hours after attaching.




Apparently the infection is pretty much injected into a person when the tick finishes feeding, and basically burps. Okay, it's not really burping, but at the end of the feeding cycle they do regurgitate a bit, and it's believed that THIS is when the bad stuff happens.



trimmed, we've pulled of many a tick that was not felt. Found only by visual inspection. That's one of the scary things about this beast.

I have to wonder if there are some regional differences in the ticks that would account for this?


Anyway, I didn't mean to insult you with the "bad info" remark. I just don't want people to have a false sense of security in thinking that they can rely on feeling a tick bite, and so don't have to do a careful visual inspection.


----------



## Bill.A.Bong (Jul 5, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> http://www.health.state.ny.us/diseases/communicable/lyme/fact_sheet.htm
> 
> That's one, there are plenty, note that that link uses 36 hours in stead of 24. The 24 hours I quoted, was from a word document from the University of Maine. It was the top hit on goog when I used
> *how long does a tick need to give lyme disease*
> as the query.



Hmmm sure enough - went out to the Center for Disease Control website (http://www.cdc.gov/healthypets/diseases/lyme.htm) and they state - "Since transmission of B. burgdorferi from an infected tick is unlikely to occur before 36 hours of tick attachment, check for ticks daily and remove them promptly. Embedded ticks should be removed by using fine-tipped tweezers. Cleanse the area with an antiseptic."

The Canadians seem to be a bit more cautious (http://www.ccohs.ca/oshanswers/diseases/lyme.html) stating "ticks may take several hours to two days to attach to the skin and feed."

So it seems once they start really sucking blood you are at risk for infection, but it may take some time for them to start doing so after attaching....


----------



## southpaw (Jul 5, 2009)

Some good info. being passed on here about these parasites, some that may save a life .

The ticks around here ( deer / wood ) sometimes cannot be felt when they are on the skin, which means they are usually bored into you when you find them on your body .

After coming in from outdoors it's best to do a visual inspection , take shower and change clothes.........then while sitting around if you feel the least little thing crawling or moving on you check it out.

I don't know how many times have felt a sensation an sure enough a cursed tick crawling on my skin has been found.

When I get a tick bored in me all I do is grab him as hard as I can and yank him out and hope the head don't break off .........which has only happened to me once and you can tell because it feels like a big grain of sand under your skin, it took a razor blade and a lot of pain to get that head out but like a wood sliver you will know when its out.......also the tick that the head broke off was in between the soft spot between 2 of my finger's , in a more tender spot or more difficult to reach I would have probably had to gone to a doctor to have it removed. 

My method of tick removal is crude and not something any doctor would recommend but right or wrong that's just the way I do it .

Also in the early spring I get a complete buzz hair cut every year so ticks cannot hide out on my scalp.

This year has been the best year I have seen yet for ticks , only a couple on the dog and cat and very rare to find any myself.......some years they are so bad it's not worth doing much other than cut the grass and some gardening, even the mosquitoes have been down this year and that is making for a great summer not having to fight both of these blood suckers every time you walk out a door.

So if you feel something move on you ......check it out real good.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 5, 2009)

I was just told this by a friend of mine. He works for a big tree outfit and one of his co-workers found 3 ticks on him. Pulled them off and 3 days later was sick, went into the hospital where they determined he had lyme disease. In less than 2 weeks he was dead. He was said to be in good health otherwise and was treated too late. That is some serious stuff! We always used the match method to get them off but the next one will be removed the right way.


----------



## Bill.A.Bong (Jul 5, 2009)

southpaw said:


> ...After coming in from outdoors it's best to do a visual inspection , take shower and change clothes.........then while sitting around if you feel the least little thing crawling or moving on you check it out.<snip...>
> So if you feel something move on you ......check it out real good.



+1. 

Also really like the "O'Tom Tick Twister" mentioned by cousin Demographic..... Never saw these before but apparently we can get these in the US as well at a number of petshops or at - http://www.ticktwister.com/ - advertised to remove ticks without compressing the abdomen - lessening risk of bacterial 'injection'.


----------



## Bill.A.Bong (Jul 5, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I was just told this by a friend of mine. He works for a big tree outfit and one of his co-workers found 3 ticks on him. Pulled them off and 3 days later was sick, went into the hospital where they determined he had lyme disease. In less than 2 weeks he was dead. He was said to be in good health otherwise and was treated too late. That is some serious stuff! We always used the match method to get them off but the next one will be removed the right way.



Sorry to hear this 2K.... Makes me worry about my co-worker who has now been off work for more than 2 weeks with pretty serious symptoms. Hope there are companies out there developing a vaccine or other treatment so in the future a diagnosis Lyme's disease has specific treatment options beyond a general antibiotic.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 5, 2009)

southpaw said:


> S
> 
> When I get a tick bored in me all I do is grab him as hard as I can and yank him out and hope the head don't break off .




I can't think of a worse thing to do with a tick. It's not just "not recommended", its close to suicide.

When you grab that tick, you can't help but squeeze the body, which causes the beast to puke it's guts into your blood system, bacteria and all.

What you need to do is use a pair of very fine pointed tweezers and grab the head as close to the skin as possible, then pull it out.

Don't put oil on it, don't burn it, don't do ANYTHING other than pull it out the way I describe.


----------



## southpaw (Jul 5, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I can't think of a worse thing to do with a tick. It's not just "not recommended", its close to suicide.
> 
> When you grab that tick, you can't help but squeeze the body, which causes the beast to puke it's guts into your blood system, bacteria and all.
> 
> .


 

I appreciate what you are saying, my explanations probably sound more crude than what actually take place ........I actually use my middle finger nail and thumb nail and secure the tick ...........then in a fast ripping motion out he comes.........it's not like I am sitting there pumping him up ,it's done instantly and one other important factor I don't let them start puffing up , 
I check constantly and catch them when they are still flat and small.

If and when I do have one that is puffed up on me i'll use that tweezer method for sure because at that point I agree you have chance of squeezing some of that blood back in you ........small and flat don't worry me though.

Thanks for your comments and I'll keep what you said in mind.


----------



## xaviar13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great information in this thread.

I got a vaccine for lyme disease about 8 years ago or so. I spend a lot of time outdoors and was always pulling ticks off. I got worried when my buddies dog got diagnosed with lyme disease from a hiking trip we were on. So I asked my doctor about it. I believe the Dr said the vaccine was only 80% effective. I thought 80% was better than zero.

Might be worth checking into.


----------



## Bill.A.Bong (Jul 6, 2009)

xaviar13 said:


> Great information in this thread.
> 
> I got a vaccine for lyme disease about 8 years ago or so. I spend a lot of time outdoors and was always pulling ticks off. I got worried when my buddies dog got diagnosed with lyme disease from a hiking trip we were on. So I asked my doctor about it. I believe the Dr said the vaccine was only 80% effective. I thought 80% was better than zero.
> 
> Might be worth checking into.



As far as I can find the vaccine LYMErix was withdrawn from the US market in 2002 and has not been replaced. Would love to find out otherwise if a vaccine is available today, or if LYMErix was ever launched outside the US...?


----------



## Satch (Jul 13, 2009)

*I've had lyme's and still do*

Got diagnosed a few years ago after all the bad things that can happen, happened. 

Still have problems from time to time, but certainly am very cautious every time that I go out.

CDC says 1 in 15 people in the world have this and most do not realize it. Most people never show the severe symptoms, but they are still there. 

There is a Dr. in Springfield, MO. Dr. Charles Crist. He has a website and is verymuch an authority on the subject. He has people from around the world come to him and He is the Dr. that I used.

There is no silver bullet to cure this and most treatments of a couple to a few weeks just slow it down and it comes back worse than the first time.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 13, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Thats a little scary. What is the cure for lyme disease?



Amputation of the genitals. Really there is no other way.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 13, 2009)

Guarddog1 said:


> I must have been bit by a tick on my back my wife noticed the dreaded bulls eye forming on my back. I argued it was probably a mosquito bite that I would have felt a tick but I guess I did not. It started to get larger so I went to the doctor he said it was a text book case of lime. I took some pics so everyone use it a possible reference.



What? that little rash? Hell, that's nothing, your fine, get back to work.

Lymes gets into your nervous system, it can root in your spine and be hard to knock out. It hurts your body and makes you crazy. I am not sure you can every get rid of it only treat it into dormancy though it might be possible to cure it if caught soon enough.


----------



## Guarddog1 (Jul 13, 2009)

treemandan said:


> What? that little rash? Hell, that's nothing, your fine, get back to work.
> 
> Lymes gets into your nervous system, it can root in your spine and be hard to knock out. It hurts your body and makes you crazy. I am not sure you can every get rid of it only treat it into dormancy though it might be possible to cure it if caught soon enough.



Who said I stopped working a little background on me is I never stop working. I posted the pics so people would have an idea what the rash looks like. I fought with my wife that it was a mosquito bite. I lost the argument (as always) then I went to the doctor thanks to her because I would have never went.


----------



## bcaarms (Aug 10, 2013)

*Great thread*

Thanks. Had one crawling on my arm today. Was surprised because it was not engorged yet and looked different than I expected. In the Army we sprinkled sulfur around our sleeping areas, but that doesn't work during movement. Some guys put flea and tick collars around their boots. Not sure if it worked or we were lucky.

On way to purchase permethrin and am now starting a tick inspection daily.

Thank you.


----------

